

 Python having trouble w/ USB mic via Gst + Pocketsphinx on RaspberryPi - bossjones
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18087720/python-having-trouble-accessing-usb-microphone-using-gstreamer-to-perform-speech

======
bossjones
Any thoughts anyone? Working on a home automation project. Thanks in advance.

